# Pick Your Brain?



## owls84 (Oct 29, 2009)

I want to ask if you believe the ban of pictures of fallen military soldiers should have been lifted. I came across this article and I am two sided on this. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_obama_fallen_soldiers 

Part of me feels this is a photo op but then I wonder how much is really how the president feels. I know in this day in age where we have to constantly worry about the publics opinion how do you feel about this?


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 29, 2009)

On the actual picture that was used I have two things to say.   

1.  Republican, Democrats, and all other politicians should not grand stand our military.  You constantly see these politicians using our military for a backdrop on a cool photo.  I personally have an issue with this.  This is not a republican or a democrat issue this is a politician issue.  I think that if the military put together a cost for all the photo ops that have been done by politicians I think we would all be astounded.  Plus you know how many hours of wasted time our soldiers have every time a politician decides to visit.  Just really burns me.  Pretty much every representative has a photo of them with the military.  The president is a little different in my opinion because he is their boss but even then while I think he should actively visit our military I don't think you should be on the deck of a carrier with a "Mission Accomplished" Banner for publicity or otherwise have you photo taken for publicity.

2.  If you came to the funeral of one of my family and took photos I would not be happy with it being on the local news.  If you were so concerned about my family why didn't you do something while they were alive.  All you are trying to do is raise your ratings and the cost of your ratings paid by our soldiers is to high for me to support.  But I'm one of those people that think one of our soldiers is worth 10,000 of anybody else's.

I never served in our military, but I have a deep respect for our military and the cost they have carried for our freedom.  Hats off to all military active, retired, or reserve.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't really care one way or another.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 29, 2009)

Those are my feelings as well and this is why I am torn. I also feel that we should be reminded of the cost. I really don't know how I feel. I feel if we don't see these images (without politicians) then it becomes a numbers thing and no one really understands what 55 deaths in one month is. I am just back and forth on this.


----------



## Nate Riley (Oct 29, 2009)

I am with brother Tidwell, I don't think its very tasteful for anyone other than family to take photos of those who have passed.  Much less publicize them.

I think this was a photo opportunity and would disagree with it no matter who the politician was.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 29, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I don't really care one way or another.



same here


----------



## Hippie19950 (Oct 29, 2009)

Here I go again...
  I think that if one wants a reminder of what the war is costing, both in body count as well as dollars, a few minutes with the evening network news should answer that. Afghanistan was hardly mentioned until "we" decided to start pulling out of Iraq. Now all of a sudden, we have daily info of the dearths in Afghanistan that didn't seem to be there before... What happened? As for the photo ops, I hate the thought! If it IS for the families, and the lost troops, then it should not be broadcast and printed everywhere. I have dealt with the press in the past in my humble career which included being a Police Chief, and I don't like "them". I definitely would not want them at my child's funeral trying to make something out of it. I guess that is one reason I became a member of the Patriot Guard Riders, to help keep those away who don't belong at these funerals. It just tears me apart whenever I see the caskets being loaded or unloaded, and perhaps it is because I was one of many who assisted with this in the past in a different military engagement. Yes, these days I sometimes cry when I see these things...


----------



## Nate Riley (Oct 29, 2009)

Hippie19950 said:


> Here I go again...
> I think that if one wants a reminder of what the war is costing, both in body count as well as dollars, a few minutes with the evening network news should answer that. Afghanistan was hardly mentioned until "we" decided to start pulling out of Iraq. Now all of a sudden, we have daily info of the dearths in Afghanistan that didn't seem to be there before... What happened? As for the photo ops, I hate the thought! If it IS for the families, and the lost troops, then it should not be broadcast and printed everywhere. I have dealt with the press in the past in my humble career which included being a Police Chief, and I don't like "them". I definitely would not want them at my child's funeral trying to make something out of it. I guess that is one reason I became a member of the Patriot Guard Riders, to help keep those away who don't belong at these funerals. It just tears me apart whenever I see the caskets being loaded or unloaded, and perhaps it is because I was one of many who assisted with this in the past in a different military engagement. Yes, these days I sometimes cry when I see these things...



Brother, there's nothing wrong with sheading a tear for a young life lost to soon on our behalf.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 3, 2009)

It should be left to the families. Most familes do want there sons and daughter ultimate sacrifice known to the world. To me the only reason this should be allowed is for the family and to help with their griefing process. If it makes it easier on them to have a picture of the son or daughters flag drapped coffin in the news than so mote it be. The use of the pictures for any other reason is beyond shameful and a special place in hell is resevered for those kinda people.


----------



## Nate Riley (Nov 3, 2009)

rhitland said:


> It should be left to the families. Most familes do want there sons and daughter ultimate sacrifice known to the world. To me the only reason this should be allowed is for the family and to help with their griefing process. If it makes it easier on them to have a picture of the son or daughters flag drapped coffin in the news than so mote it be. The use of the pictures for any other reason is beyond shameful and a special place in hell is resevered for those kinda people.



I guess my problem is not as much taking the pictures, but the polititcians being in the photo and publishing it.  But absolutely before any photos are released in the media, the families should have to sign off on it.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 3, 2009)

That is a great point. This article says the family was ok with it and that is why the photo was released. So Do you guys feel ok with this or do you still think a photo of a politician with a flag drapped casket is in poor taste no matter what? I personally am ok with photos for flag drapped coffins to remind us that war is real and it affects everyone. I don't like photo ops like this one seems to be. Had this been taken with a telephoto lens by a paparatzi member that followed the President to the airport and such I would have felt a tremendous respect for the President because then he was doing nothing than paying respects but I feel the meaning was lost the moment the camera came out.


----------



## HKTidwell (Nov 3, 2009)

Ironically out of the families who had loved ones coming home only one was ok with it.  So I will leave my comments as I originally made them. The only way for a photo to be currently taken is with the blessing of the family.  Obama changed a Bush era prohibition that allowed no photos, to a policy that if the family approves then it is allowed. (I say this is a Bush Era Prohibition I believe that is who enacted but it may have been earlier then that.)

While I agree with families having the ability to make the choice, I still dislike photo ops.  The NY times recently change the wording of their article to dissuade a political air after a viral affect that blasted political photo ops stormed the internet.

Orginal wording
"The images and the sentiment of the presidentâ€™s five-hour trip to Delaware were intended by the White House to convey to the nation that Mr. Obama was not making his Afghanistan decision lightly or in haste."

New Wording
"The image of the commander in chief standing on a darkened tarmac, offering a salute to one of the soldiers, highlighted the poignancy of a decision he is facing."

I highlighted this because he should never be referred to as Mr.  He is the President!!!!  I don't care what party he is, he is still the President or Commander in Chief!


----------

